# Blacklight Retribution



## CR7_Fan (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Blacklight Retribution, bei Steam runtergeladen. Ich habe es installiert und dann wollte ich es starten. Dann bleipt der Launcher weiß. Dann habe ich bissel rumprobiert. Habe es dann geschafft ohne Launcher zu starten. Dann habe ich das Spiel gestartet das Tutorial gemacht, und wenn ich jetzt einem Server joinen will, zeigt er mir an das ich das Spiel updaten soll, es sind aber keine Updates da. Ich hoffe ihr könntet mir bitte helfen.

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Februar 2014)

Der Launcher muß manchmal mehrmals gestartet werden, und wenn er dann nicht mehr weiß ist, sollte er auch Updates finden...


----------



## CR7_Fan (26. Februar 2014)

Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung: launcher.html von launcher.perfectworld.com kann nicht heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Februar 2014)

Firewall richtig eingestellt?


----------



## CR7_Fan (26. Februar 2014)

Jaa habe ich auch gedacht, daran liegt es auch nicht.


----------

